# My small CNC Router Setup



## JeremySCook (Dec 11, 2012)

I've joined this forum mostly to inquire about my South Bend Lathe, but for the last year and a half, my big project has been working on a little Zen Toolworks CNC router.  I've tracked my progress here http://www.jcopro.net/category/tools-cnc-machine-tool/, but there are two of my favorite posts:

My "Pixel Machining" or "Halftone" script: http://www.jcopro.net/2012/10/21/halftoning-or-pixel-machining-with-a-cnc-router/.  Wrote the program to do this in Python myself, but something similar has been done before.




CNC "Light Painting" - Photographing a moving light for interesting images: http://www.jcopro.net/2012/02/10/cnc-light-painting-vast-improvement-using-a-remote-trigger/







Anyone want to guess what college I went to?  Hope the "self-promotion" is OK, thought you guys might find it interesting.  Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 12, 2012)

Clemson is a good school..


----------



## JeremySCook (Dec 16, 2012)

OakRidgeGuy said:


> Clemson is a good school..



Well I definitely think so!  Don't suppose you're a Tiger as well?


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 16, 2012)

Nope, but I have had a few friends in the years past that have gone there.. ETSU here.


----------

